# [skypt] rozwiązanie małego programu

## ar_it

Witam

Potrzebny jest mi skrypt do pobierania linków od google.pl

zrobiłem sobie cos takiego

```

perl -e '$i=0;while($i<1000){sleep 1; open(WGET,qq/|xargs lynx -dump/);printf WGET qq{http://www.google.com/search?q=site:wp.pl+warszawa&hl=pl&start=$i&sa=N},$i+=10}' | grep "\/\/[^/]*wp.pl\/"|grep -v webcache |grep -v forum |grep -v grupy |grep -v firmy
```

Co daje mi wynik zaczynajacy się od

```

42. http://www.google.com/url?q=

```

a tego co jest powyżej chcialbym się bardzo pozbyć.

I teraz pytanie jak to zrobić.

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz w jednej linijce perla, lynxa i grepa (kilka razy), toz to dramat jakis!

Przepisz to wszystko do perla. Uzyj np. LWP::Simple, perl ma bulitin jak grep i mozna nim modzic stringi jak awk'iem.

----------

## Jacekalex

Najlepszy jest WWW::Mechanize, a do Ajaxa lub Javascripta WWW::Scripter (działanie niemal identyczne, jak WWW::Mechanize).

Regexy masz w Perlu takie same jak w grepie, lynxa w ogóle nie potrzebujesz (WWW::Mechanize wczytuje stronę html do zmiennej), trochę rzeźbienia jest, ale warto.

Tu masz przykład skrypta, który conieco czesze ze stron internetowych:

http://jacekalex.sh.dug.net.pl/rssperl

W poszczególnych funkcjach masz przykłady użycia kilku modułów razem z regexami.

----------

